# DTG printing on 50/50



## mardiv (May 12, 2008)

I know the DTG is suppose to just print on natural materials. but has anyone tried doing it on shirts such as heathered shirts (50/50) or the burned out tees? I would love to see some photos? I have heard people doing it but would love to see it actually done. Thanks in advance!


----------



## myk5 (Jul 28, 2008)

We have a waterbased Kornit. It prints on cotton and 50/50 no problem, heather too. What it is challenged by is printing on organic cotton tees (inconsistent absorption of the preparation spray I think) of the and recycled content tees (it just doesn't absorb the spray well).


----------



## mardiv (May 12, 2008)

myk5 said:


> We have a waterbased Kornit. It prints on cotton and 50/50 no problem, heather too. What it is challenged by is printing on organic cotton tees (inconsistent absorption of the preparation spray I think) of the and recycled content tees (it just doesn't absorb the spray well).



Could you post a photo of a heather 50/50, I would love to see it.

Thanks so much for your help!


----------



## martinwoods (Jul 20, 2006)

Hi Naomi
We print on 50/50 all the time on or brother for a local embroiderer and they come out fine. I only use 100% cotton but he always provides 50/50. I do not have any photos because I only print what he gives me for the orders and then give them to him after printing.


----------



## the funk (Aug 8, 2007)

From our testing, 50/50 looks absolutely wonderful...until placed next to a 100% cotton garment. If we are talking vector art there is no big difference, both look great. But if we are talking photos, big difference and I would recommend only 100% cotton.


----------



## kafian (Jun 1, 2008)

the funk said:


> From our testing, 50/50 looks absolutely wonderful...until placed next to a 100% cotton garment. If we are talking vector art there is no big difference, both look great. But if we are talking photos, big difference and I would recommend only 100% cotton.


Hi, What inks are you using and are you pretreat or post treat the shirt? By the way a page is missing from your website.


----------



## the funk (Aug 8, 2007)

We run the inks from YoDan at dtginks.com. 

I should have been a little more clear on my earlier post. The photos look great, but some of the fine details get lost when printing on a 50/50 and not pretreating.


----------



## mardiv (May 12, 2008)

This is all good to know! Thanks. I was told that it would print fine, it's the wear in it that shows. For example the print on the polyester will wear out faster. And that's mainly my questions since the shirts I want to buy are striped (poly, cotton, poly, cotton), will it be funny after they wash it a bunch of times?

And how about the burned out fabrics.... I know people print on them too but how do they last?

And heathered fabrics, ya know?! Thanks so much! You guys always have the answers!!


----------



## Duffie112 (Oct 7, 2013)

Are you guys under basing any of these prints on 50/50 I have a lot of shirts safety yellow that have to be printed and can't find any better than 50/50 so wondering if to pretreat and under base. Logo is a black and cattipillar yellow on safety yellow shirt. Any tips? Thanks guys. Using a DTG viper


----------

